# A few good points



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think with JJ being out, it gives Barbosa a chance to step up. Brazilian Blur is so quick, I think it could be a problem for the Mavs. It also gives the vets a chance (JJax and Waltah Mac) to step up and show why we got them. Also if we so happen lose this series, I think JJ will definately resign with us because he has unfinished business here.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thought of one more. Our guys can rally around his injury and "win this one for Joe"


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Never think we are going to lose this series. 

I was expecting 4-1 Suns but now it may take up to Game 7. Oh well... the road is just more bumpy now. lol 


Barbosa needs to find a way to fit into the system. I mean Hunter can at least slow down big guys. What can Babosa do??


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

hunter prolly wont play much as its totally against d'antoni's philosophy to have 2 big guys on the floor at one time i would say we will see alot of mccarty for his 3pt shooting and barbosa although barbosa makes u TINY in the backcourt


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

```
I was expecting 4-1 Suns but now it may take up to Game 7. Oh well... the road is just more bumpy now. lol
```
Can I consider you(Jibikao) as "cocky" since you thought the suns could beat the mavs 4-1.... NAHHHHHH

You have the right to believe in your suns just like we do in the mavs...

:banana: !! MAVS in 6 !! :banana:


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

actually he has very little right as he is a bandwagoner


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Thought of one more. Our guys can rally around his injury and "win this one for Joe"


I read where Amare said exactly that.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mav78 said:


> ```
> I was expecting 4-1 Suns but now it may take up to Game 7. Oh well... the road is just more bumpy now. lol
> ```
> Can I consider you(Jibikao) as "cocky" since you thought the suns could beat the mavs 4-1.... NAHHHHHH
> ...



My prediction is based on a healthy team. If JJ can play, Suns in 5. I don't know why this is so hard to believe. You guys won last night's game but Amare still dumped 30pt with a supposed "stop Amare plan". Obviously, that plan hasn't worked all that great yet. I am not sure why all Mavs fans think they own us now. lol 

None of Mavs can guard Marion/Amare. JJ is more than handful for Howard to handle and we have Nash who can penetrate almost every time he wants. If we can blow you guys out in Game 1, we can do it again.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

> None of Mavs can guard Marion/Amare


<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/too_vimal/Mavs/0511atnight_sunslive.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> TAKE THAT



> Amare still dumped 30pt with a supposed "stop Amare plan".


Mavs NEVER claimed..they had a AMARE stopper...IF AMARE gets 30 and mavs Win.... I will take it any day... I will take that TWICE on WEDNESDAYS :clap: 



> My prediction is based on a healthy team. If JJ can play, Suns in 5. I don't know why this is so hard to believe. You guys won last night's game but Amare still dumped 30pt with a supposed "stop Amare plan". Obviously, that plan hasn't worked all that great yet. I am not sure why all Mavs fans think they own us now. lol


I didn't start beleiving in the mavs after the Game 2... I always beleived we owned the suns...and WE WILL OWN THEM IN 6..... :banana: :banana: :banana: 



> If we can blow you guys out in Game 1, we can do it again.


If we can beat you by 2 points in Game 2, We can do that 3 more times

PEACE OUT :cheers: 

<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/too_vimal/Mavs/sig-cnt.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

There's that mav78 dude again...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

G-Force said:


> There's that mav78 dude again...


LOL :clown:


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

marian is not a tough guy to guard he scores off hustle plays he isnt the focus of our defensive strategy and jibikao where are u gonna b posting next year after the mavs (hopefully) knock the suns out


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

terry2damp said:


> marian is not a tough guy to guard he scores off hustle plays he isnt the focus of our defensive strategy and jibikao where are u gonna b posting next year after the mavs (hopefully) knock the suns out


Mmm, I'll probably post in "Suns won 2005 Championship" Forum. You wanna join? Since you seem to like Suns' board a lot. I'll create a forum for all Suns fans and Suns-fans-wannabes like you.  :clap:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's funny watching homers argue.

Seriously, we've a wounded tiger situation here; and the Mavs will be in trouble falling into the "they're less than full strength and we're at home" BS.

This is coaching 101. I expect two very ready-to-play teams in Game 3.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> It's funny watching homers argue.
> 
> Seriously, we've a wounded tiger situation here; and the Mavs will be in trouble falling into the "they're less than full strength and we're at home" BS.
> 
> This is coaching 101. I expect two very ready-to-play teams in Game 3.


It's a homer because this is Suns board. And apparently quite a few Mavs fans love to come here to share our joy of Suns' success.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

jibikao said:


> It's a homer because this is Suns board. And apparently quite a few Mavs fans love to come here to share our joy of Suns' success.


I'm only here because the Mavs are facing the Suns. 

But thanks for your concern. :biggrin:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I think with JJ being out, it gives Barbosa a chance to step up. Brazilian Blur is so quick, I think it could be a problem for the Mavs. It also gives the vets a chance (JJax and Waltah Mac) to step up and show why we got them. Also if we so happen lose this series, I think JJ will definately resign with us because he has unfinished business here.



when barbosa is on the court harris will come into the game to stay in front of him. harris is one of the quickest players in the league but good points


----------



## PincheDirk (May 12, 2005)

You guys won last night's game but Amare still dumped 30pt with a supposed "stop Amare plan". Obviously, that plan hasn't worked all that great yet.


TMac put up some huge #'s against us and look where he's at right now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

jibikao said:


> It's a homer because this is Suns board. And apparently quite a few Mavs fans love to come here to share our joy of Suns' success.


Yeah but they don't make fun or anything. If they are disrespectful, thats over the line.

PS: Barbosa is quicker than Harris :wink:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PincheDirk said:


> You guys won last night's game but Amare still dumped 30pt with a supposed "stop Amare plan". Obviously, that plan hasn't worked all that great yet.
> 
> 
> TMac put up some huge #'s against us and look where he's at right now.


Are you a Suns fan?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> PS: Barbosa is quicker than Harris :wink:


Wow, seriously ? I hope they spend some time on the court together.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Yeah but they don't make fun or anything. If they are disrespectful, thats over the line.
> 
> PS: Barbosa is quicker than Harris :wink:



i don't know man. it's close but part of the reason harris has messed up so much as a rookie is because he's so quick he's out of control. beforeplays can een develop he's already 2 steps ahead of them


----------

